# Just For Fun......



## diz

What Cloth is your LO wearing right now...? :baby:

Noah is in a Blue G-Diaper with 2 Weenotions inserts, a fleece one next to his bum, and a hemp one under that. 

https://www.messentools.com/images/emoticones/humor/www.MessenTools.com-emoticones-humor-085.gif


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya is in a cat garden Muttaqin with wool longies. :)


----------



## saraendepity

alilac Daisy FB but i just got some new wool bloomers so she might be changing her whole outfit soon do she cn wear those :blush:


----------



## diz

saraendepity said:


> alilac Daisy FB but i just got some new wool bloomers so she might be changing her whole outfit soon do she cn wear those :blush:

hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## lfernie

Ryans in his brand new wee notion which arrived this morning! YAY :happydance: x


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> alilac Daisy FB but i just got some new wool bloomers so she might be changing her whole outfit soon do she cn wear those :blush:

Lol I do this all the time, plenty of outfit changes just for fun here!


----------



## sezzlebum

Aimee is in her lime itti :)


----------



## Lu28

Aisling is in her strawberry fields itti :D


----------



## chuck

Butternut BG v3 for Dewi.


----------



## sezzlebum

black itti now :p


----------



## anothersquish

Theo was in his Melon Itti when I opened this thread but is now in his chocolate tie die UD...hes been wearing his pixie knits woolies all day again today even though none of the nappies hes had on need wraps...I just love them sooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## saraendepity

we changed into a LARGE itti (its the first time she's worn a large anything!! LOL ) in chocolate and now she's in a medium Rockmelon itti :) the wool bloomers were too big for her so she escaped a midday change! :haha:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Hm, Freya went into a Blueberry when we went out, then a hahtuvahullu fitted with no wrap, hour of no nappy and now a goodmama with no wrap. Need more goodmamas I love them! :D


----------



## anothersquish

Theo now in a Ribbit Flip Organic and we are out shopping (with a Lime and Like a Tiger Itti in the changing bag !!)


----------



## lfernie

Ryan is now nappy free because he decided to do an expolsive poo in his brand new weenotions :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Hm, Freya went into a Blueberry when we went out, then a hahtuvahullu fitted with no wrap, hour of no nappy and now a goodmama with no wrap. Need more goodmamas I love them! :D

Yay for Goodmamas !!! we only have 2 one OogaBooga print and one Goodnight they are lushness!! we're on our way shopping and i have a Moo Moo itti and a Blueberry Pink Camo in my change bag ( with a pink/purple spots Blueberry wetbag ) :)


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Darwin is in a moonbeam flip with stay dry insert :)


----------



## Lacrosse

Fluffy post today - my new wool skirtaloon just arrived, so that's gone straight on my DD! Really cute!


----------



## PinkyLou

Indie is nappy free, I'm making her spend as much time that way as I can in the hopes that one day soon she will wee in her potty not on my floor.

Lylah is in a lilac daisy fuzzi x


----------



## littlestar

Quentin is in his monkey neppula pocket with a hemp swadlebees inserts.


----------



## sugarpuff

well i thought that audrey was in a small ivory itti aio (which she just started fitting yesterday... well.. her thighs are still a bit on the scrawny side !) but just had a nosey and it turns out that daddy has changed her into a zinnia bg organic aio. clever daddy :thumbup:


----------



## diz

Noah is now in a white fuzzybuns


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya is now napping in a BG Organic AIO. No idea which colour, maybe butternut or whatever the yellow is? Lol.


----------



## anothersquish

Theo is now in the mushroom scene WNSS I got from LoveBunny....flashing his bum to the world and sporting his flame babylegs :)


----------



## Monkeh

Missed this yesterday...

Dexter is currently in a monkey print Happy Heinys :)


----------



## Blob

New sage BB :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

Daisy is in a fuschia SIO itti with a pair of skinny jeans :cloud9:


----------



## Monkeh

Dalmatian print bb :) (and a vest and thats it lol)


----------



## Vici

Rolling around on the floor butt naked :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:flasher:


----------



## Lunaty

Lime medium itti :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya is now in nothing, lol. She just did a big wee on my carpet so we should be puddle free for a little while now! :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

Tots bots bamboozle and motherease rikki wrap :)


----------



## JennTheMomma

Hunter is nakkie actually. During the day he doesn't usually wear a diaper, pull up or pants, unless we are a way from home. It helps with him using the toilet.


----------



## Monkeh

Nekkid! :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

neopolitan blueberry hook and loop here :grin:


----------



## Monkeh

Ribbit flip with HH booster. (for bedtime) :)


----------



## lfernie

duck egg pop in x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Zinnia organic flip


----------



## anothersquish

I dont know...OH changed him and hes still in the wrap so I cant look.....


----------



## anothersquish

oh...guess from glancing at the nappy pile is its an Itti like a tiger.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen is in a Cotton Little Lamb Nappy all tucked up fast asleep in the land of nod


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya is in her dreamscape bedbug with a tots bots fleece wrap :)


----------



## saraendepity

Daisy should be in one of her new HL's with a Disana woolie soaker BUT ...:blush: Whispers...........daisy is in a disposable as she is doing some hellish hellish watery pooes :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## anothersquish

Lime Itti with cowprint babylegs this morning :)


----------



## lfernie

Ry's still in a bamboozle with a wooly soaker becuase he's just up x


----------



## kirsten1985

Goodmama with wool longies made by meee


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> goodmama with wool longies made by meee

pics!!


----------



## Monkeh

Nekkid again (eating lunch, sitting on a prefold in his highchair :rofl:) and green babylegs :)


----------



## anothersquish

duckegg dreamdri popin....OH changed him last so always a pop-in if there is one within reach. Still got his cowprint babylegs on of course :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

er... another zinnia organic flip... :lol:


----------



## lfernie

Camo BB x


----------



## anothersquish

Blue tie die UD ....I like this thread LOL


----------



## lfernie

Now in a UDSS with a rocket on the bot! x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I haven't posted in this one before! Cassidy is currently wearing a Ribbit organic flip!


----------



## Monkeh

Medium ivory itti (which I'm supposed to be selling :blush:) It's just confirmed that we definitely need larges though.


----------



## anothersquish

another pop-in.....OH changed him again last...though he used his Bee Cushie whilst I was out...shocking as that has poppers.


----------



## lfernie

Bumbeano with a wee bear on the front x


----------



## Monkeh

Naked again before he gets his bedtime nappy on. Might do something other than his usual Flip and HH combo tonight though, cause he's peed my bed twice now recently wearing a flip. Weird.


----------



## anothersquish

Ribbit organic flip.

I got a new WN wrap delivered today for use overnight...not sure whether to use it over a stretchie bamboozle or a bedbug tonight.....hmmmmm


----------



## Bekkiboo

Moonbeam stay dry flip....


----------



## Monkeh

Bamboozle with extra insert, Motherease Rikki wrap. Bedtime!


----------



## anothersquish

I went with a wizard bedbug under his new WN wrap...hope it works LOL

Ive just realised this is the third nappy change in an hour....I wonder how often I do that....


----------



## Babyshambelle

I have just discovered this thread!! We are trying out a tots bots easy fit bamboozle tonight for the first time....cross your fingers! xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

A zinnia stay dry flip... can you see a theme here? :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

:haha: i'm gutted....we're still in 'spoies:-(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Meh, I do that when she's having a poopathon! We must protect the nappies... :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

I do sposies too if he's got a runny tummy!

Dalmatian BB again. I need more prettyness!


----------



## kirsten1985

Hahtuvalhullu and owl longies :)


----------



## lfernie

WAtermelon bedbug with wahm fleece soaker with wee cars on it x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I love the word Hahtuvalhullu.... Cassidy has on a blue BG V3 but is due a change and we are going to be putting on the duck egg blue Pop In for a trip to the park! x


----------



## lfernie

Lime green Itti x


----------



## sam#3

lime green itti here too! :)


----------



## diz

weenotion AI2... light blue cuddle soft outer with the skunk li'll stinker on the bum...soooo cute!


----------



## purpledahlia

She was in a Lilac swaddlebee AIO but pooped :rofl: now shes in Cheetah print Issy bear! :) Next will be cupcake cushie!


----------



## anothersquish

Theo in his giraffe cushie :)


----------



## lfernie

minkee blue and green lil stinkee x


----------



## purpledahlia

now in rasberry truffle BB :)


----------



## Bluetomato

Dom is in a green bamboo baby beehind with a motherease wrap, and Harrison is in a sposie as the couple of night nappies I tried always leaked :(


----------



## kirsten1985

God knows what Freya is in as Jake put her to bed as I was at work. I assume it was the same as last night, bedbug + fleece wrap. Hope my new night wool is ready by tomorrow!


----------



## saraendepity

Kirsten, LOVE your new avatar !!! cant wait to meet Freya, she's adorable!!!!! Hope your wool is sorted soon 

Well we are still in a sposie BUUUUT tomorrow morning she is going back into cloth :yipee: she seems to be all back to 'normal' now so he cloth's coming back :happydance::loopy::dance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Thanks :D

Well Freya will be in BG Organics today, nursery can't cope with much else. Plus they don't change often enough for anything else, grr. I will be sending her in my lovely blueberries when the weather is hotter, yay!


----------



## anothersquish

MEDIUM *sob* midnight Itti


----------



## Monkeh

HH again. My stash is sooo limited cause I sold cry:) my WN, some ittis, and am not using the remaining ittis cause they're getting too small :( he's always in flips, HH, or bamboozles these days!!


----------



## sezzlebum

ivory itti :D but thats due to be changed....
to a pink itti me thinks :p


----------



## saraendepity

Pink Lavender and sage BB but she's pooed so daddy is gonna change her :haha:


----------



## lfernie

Lime green yoyoo x


----------



## kirsten1985

Pink spots on chocolate blueberry. 

Stripping my BG AIOs today so it's a fitted/pocket day from now on! Although I couldn't find 3 of my BGs, looked everywhere, anyone know where they are? :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Same place as one of my organic flip inserts have gone...???

Blue AIO Itti


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Errr... an organic ribbit flip.

Am loving these flip thingies too much. Have fallen out of love with minkies since the ittis let me down so badly :(


----------



## sezzlebum

pink polka itti :D


----------



## kirsten1985

goodmama with pink longies :D


----------



## Tiff

AppleCheeks with the bamboo liner. :cloud9:


----------



## anothersquish

another blue AIO itti....just put a load of freshly washed nappies in the nappy box so something more exciting next I think....nappy change time is like kid in a sweet shop when Ive got a fresh wash done!!


----------



## kirsten1985

New cushie tushie - brown with green spots :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yaaay! Does it fit well?


----------



## purpledahlia

Ava is nappyless just now! bit risky since i just plonked her on the carpet with only a blanket under her, maybe i should get the change mat down haha


----------



## anothersquish

Theo peed on the HV earlier :) she did push it by holding him up completely naked infront of her to talk to him though...I mean seriously that is ASKING to be peed on!! This is why we have Leather sofas and laminate floor...pee mops up easy!

Cow print Blueberry (complete with matching babylegs of course)


----------



## purpledahlia

pink dalmation BB, :)


----------



## kirsten1985

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Yaaay! Does it fit well?

Yep was just about to message you! Yeah it fits great, bit big around the legs, but not much. I love the colours :D Thank you!


----------



## Monkeh

Yellow bottombumpers with monkey on it. I've decided I don't like it though :dohh: Not enough absorbency, and the fit isn't great either.


----------



## diz

a tots bots wrap, with a couple of weenotions boosters just put in.... seems to have worked well.


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya's first ever BG V3 in white.


----------



## saraendepity

Itti Moo Moo :D


----------

